

ClearDB is a database in the cloud - jeroendeswaef
http://www.cleardb.com/

======
prodigal_erik
"Cloud" implies scaling by renting all the hardware I could need. But with a
mean of 36 qps allowed at the high end, no documented ACID guarantees or
sharding model, and a sample "0 rows affected." message coming out of DDL
requests like rebuildIndex (what's the use case?), it's hard to distinguish
this from a PHP frontend for a single MySQL instance.

~~~
earle
Yeah not much reason to look at this with the much larger proven and
inexpensive (even free) solutions out there.

For slick packaging around this type of stuff I'd check out database.com's
screenshots

------
al_james
Wow, thats an amateurish looking site!

------
rgbrgb
Way better prices than database.com

